# Recovery Expectations?



## Mardiacarr (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I am a 23 year old female with Hashimoto's. A malignant nodule was found on my right thyroid gland in February this year. A few months have passed and I finally found a great surgeon at Moffitt Cancer Center who will perform a total thyroidectomy this Thursday. I have prepared myself to the best of my ability and am ready to say goodbye to my thyroid! But since I'm getting closer to my surgery date, I've been getting curious about what to expect after my surgery, both short and long term effects. I realize everyone reacts differently and has different experiences but I'd love to know how long it's been since your surgery and how you are feeling compared to life with your thyroid. I'm mainly concerned about symptoms I have now... Will I still have them later on? For example, air hunger, difficulty breathing, heart palpitations, hair loss, sensitivity to heat/cold, tingling/numbness in fingertips, blurred vision, fatigue, or overall just not feeling 100% normal a few days out of the week.

Thank you for your time, I really appreciate your feedback. I'm really just looking for some peace of mind!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome! I am almost 3 years out from surgery. I am in my mid 50's and had been sick for a long time before the surgery. It took some time to find the appropriate medication and the correct dosage but I have felt fine for about a year. I continue to feel better as time goes on. I do take iron, Vit D supplements and think daily exercise is important. I think the only "symptom" I have is dry skin but I live in New England and heat with wood, so I don't think it is thyroid related.

Best wishes to you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had my thyroid out about two and a half years. Like webster, it took some time to get my meds regulated after surgery - and during that time, the symptoms were unpleasant - but once things got straightened out, I began to feel great. I don't have any of the pre-surgery symptoms and am thriving. Life without a thyroid is significantly better, in my case.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm 9 years post op - my situation was different in that I had undiagnosed Graves for at least 7 years prior to my thyroid being removed and was on anti thyroid meds's 4.5 years prior to my TT.

It will take you a little while to recalibrate - the most important thing is post op to make sure they test both FT-4 and FT-3 and only adjust doses by those two tests. They will likely want to suppress your TSH as well.

The manufacturer recommended dose for replacement is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight. Insist they start you on the dosage that corresponds with your current weight. Many doctors try to start everyone at 100mcg, I weighed a little more and asked for 125mcg. By testing your FT-3 it will confirm how you convert your T-4 replacement and if you are not able to reach 1/2-3/4 range you may need to supplement with Cytomel. Another option is to begin your replacement with Armour.

Your symptoms will likely resolve once on proper replacement. Life without a thyroid can be a completely normal life - you need to be prepared to speak up if you are not feeling well and be sure to get copies of all labs. If you post them with ranges we can help direct you on what to ask your doctor about.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm 7 months post op and I totally agree with everyone above. I'm still struggling to get my meds right (some days are good, some days are crap), but I know I'll get there eventually. I had Hashi's for 10 years before my surgery so my body is kind of a mess and I know it's going to take a while before things even out (even though I have to remind myself to have patience daily, lol!).

Good luck!


----------



## JackieSue (Jan 31, 2014)

I am one week post op from a total thyroidectomy. All I can say right now is that each day gets better. Swallowing is a real issue for me. I would get some healthy vege/fruit shakes to make sure your body gets its nutrients to heal since you probably won't feel like eating. I still have no appetite. My neck is still swollen but turning my head is much easier and so are other activities. I washed my dog today and cut his hair. I'm not on any meds yet as my dr. is out on family leave. Not sure how long I can go with no meds, I may have to find a new dr. in all this and from what I see there are no other choices.

Other suggestions from others that were helpful.. the icepacks and swallowing with head kind of lowered... those were great suggestions I read and it helped.

One other thing I have noticed is I don't have horrible headaches that I've had over the past few months. My nodules were very big. The largest was about 4cm... The swallowing issues however, I can't tell yet. I hope that should get better soon.

Good luck to you and hope you do have positive results and see some good benefits.


----------

